# Things that people do in public that drive you crazy?



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I guess this is a rant post and thought maybe other have things that drive you crazy in public!
I was at the airport yesterday and in he terminal waiting area(at 1am)a guy sits 4 seats over opens up his lab top puts in his ear phones and starts sykping a "loved" one(the waiting room is packed and everyone is tired)he starts the "look" at me bullshit and has a loud animated convo(full with his pet name for her ect
Felt like slamming his lab top closed and asking him if he didn't get attention as a child or something(I can't stand loud,look at me types in public,different if it was discret
Also notice a lot of business guy making phones being loud(I'm a business owner and never would conduct business calls in public,if I had to I would go to a quiet place,step outside ect)
maybe its my personality.....anybody get irritated with the above lol


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Donald

I get anoyed also when people are way louder then they need to be. Which is why I will often carry ear plugs & use them when needed.

What I hate more though are smokers exposing me & others to thier secound hand smoke by smoking in areas that are disignated to be smoke free. I value life & those idiots are stealing that which I value most highly.


----------



## Jim9guitars (May 5, 2012)

Airports seem to be the worst places for this sort of thing, a couple of years ago I had to travel a lot and came across people outfitted with the latest bluetooth headsets to be the most annoying. The atmosphere in train stations and bus depots was much better, more people listening to ipods than talking on cell phones.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Men tend to be really loud on the phone, especially when speaking to another male. I work with a guy that is so loud on the phone, you can hear him loud and clear with the door shut!


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Absolutely nothing is more obnoxious than when some idiot blows his nose onto the sidewalk- or even worse, in the shower at the pool. Holy hell, I feel like screaming at these f$%^&# douchelords. Ever hear of manners and common courtesy?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

People that take too long in any line after they get to cashier. They can't find their money, their wallet, fumbling around, playing with their smartphone; at the cashier after waiting for minutes or hours on end....only to show up unprepared. Drives me friggin' nuts.


----------



## eulogy (Oct 29, 2011)

Just to stick with the airport area, the mass of people that lineup when preboarding starts and regular boarding. I sit and wait. When the line gets short, I get scared, but I look at my ticket and see "Oh I have a seat, it's 15F."

And conversely, the plane lands and everyone gets up immediately and stands there awkwardly as we wait 10 minutes to get off the plane. Where are you going?


----------



## ranbam (Jan 12, 2013)

People who stand in line for 5 minutes or so and then when they get to order, they still do not know what they want and spend another 5 minutes trying to figuring it out.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm currently working in a college and we work in a lot of public hallways. People are actually do stunned the walk into our ladders do the safety committee requires us to put pylons out on either side of the ladder as a warning. Not people trip over those or walk between them and our ladders. If you put one near a corner to Brent people from takin the corner tight thy just cut it closer and walk between the pylon and the corner. I've seen people do this when the pylon was only 6" from the wall... They squeeze through and walk into the ladder anyway. 

Never underestimate the stupidity of other people.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

jcgd said:


> Never underestimate the stupidity of other people.


I would never do that! :biggrin:

It seems that general & simple good behaviour & etiquette is an art of the few these days; everyone else has an excuse for bad behaviour, and zero accountability for said conduct.

The examples of what annoys me are endless, but I can simply summarize them as those lacking basic courtesy/manners/morals/respect. 

Odious/dangerous drivers, and voluble people with cell-phones [and without], who treat public spaces as their own living-rooms, have got to be on top of my list though.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

My Own Advisor said:


> People that take too long in any line after they get to cashier. They can't find their money, their wallet, fumbling around, playing with their smartphone; at the cashier after waiting for minutes or hours on end....only to show up unprepared. Drives me friggin' nuts.


Ah you would hate to be behind me then, I price match! There are very few stores in the small town I live, but Walmart price matches most stores including some that are nearly an hour away. So for me to drive nearly two hours there and back to save some money on groceries, it's not worth it. I have my flyers ready and don't usually price match more than 4-5 items in one grocery run, but still, people behind me are impatient. I've seen one guy blow up because the lady in front of him wasn't using cash, she used her credit or debit card and so he felt it took longer because she had to punch in her pin and the machine was slow.... personally I never go into a store when I'm rushed so I don't mind waiting in line, but I can understand if you're in a hurry and having a bad day, it can really tick you off.

My peeve is also, as mentioned already, people who smoke in designated non-smoking areas, especially at the entrances of hospitals, gyms, childcare centres (WTF are you thinking, smoking around children?) and inside the car with children present (with the window open, as if that somehow makes it better). At the same time, I appreciate when people DO smoke away from others at these places, and I worked at a hospital for a number of years and sometimes would thank people for clearly taking the effort to smoke away from people going in and out of the hospital.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I really do like standing waiting for people to put sugar & cream in their coffee but before they do waiting while they have a text conversation.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

My favourite thing in the world is military flights. My least favourite thing in the world is commercial flights. Must be something to do with a certain number of strangers in one place? I try to avoid stores with big lines and peak shopping times due to the inevitable annoyance. Same with traffic and big cities.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Another thing that bugs me(a good friend of mine use to do this,and I get it *hand free devices*)until I told him over and over in a joking manner-he got it
is to call when a car is full(his wife and small kids or others)and he opens up with "hey,I'm just in the car,everybody in the car says hi"now your on speaker to 4 others....bud,just call me back!I don't want to converse with your family lol.....puts me on the spot.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

rikk said:


> I recall in Lahr talking with a pri 5 mother/child that were put on the C-130 (?) Gatwick to Lahr ... military flights, maybe not always so nice for everyone


Yea Cdn gov for you somehow using a tactical airlift as a strategic one... those flights are practically civilian flights anyways

If the C130 is used correctly, a reasonable point-to-point flight is better than 2 hub-spoke Dash 8 flights, security, changeover, taxis, lineups etc etc Any +6 hour civilian flight and I feel floored, but a routine flight 2 or 3 times that is great without so many people

Absent minded drivers really irk me as well. Cars are too comfy/safe and roads are too big/straight now if you ask me, makes people very lethargic


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Not quite public, but a pet peeve at work are the blackberry speakerphone conference calls people think are socially acceptable to conduct in an open-plan office. Speakerphone in general is obnoxious in an open plan office...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

mode3sour said:


>


Love that Grumpy cat. I think it's going to be quite successful for them. 
http://www.dailyrecord.com/videonetwork/2212733362001?odyssey=mod|tvideo2|article


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

carverman said:


> Love that Grumpy cat. I think it's going to be quite successful for them.
> http://www.dailyrecord.com/videonetwork/2212733362001?odyssey=mod|tvideo2|article


:highly_amused:


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Coworkers who eat smelly lunches at their desk. If your lunch smells like garlic or onions, eat in the damn lunch room instead of forcing those of us working to smell it!


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

People walking aggressive dogs without a leash in the parks that are clearly marked "on a leash only".


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

People who don't shovel the side walk in front of their home. There are some renters on my street who never clear theirs. The only house on the whole street with snow/ice on the side walk. You think they would get the idea just by looking around.

I also don't like it when people don't offer seats to the elderly on the bus or train. Even worse is when I get up to give my seat and some jerk slips in before the elderly person can!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Litterbugs, public transit fare-cheaters, pple who don't wash flush the toilet nor wash their hands afterwards (yucky, yucky, yucky). :disgust:


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

My Own Advisor said:


> People that take too long in any line after they get to cashier. They can't find their money, their wallet, fumbling around, playing with their smartphone; at the cashier after waiting for minutes or hours on end....only to show up unprepared. Drives me friggin' nuts.


And those for whom the _concept_ of paying for the goods they've loaded onto the conveyor appears to come as a total surprise.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

GoldStone said:


> People walking aggressive dogs without a leash in the parks that are clearly marked "on a leash only".


my work... there's a trans-Canada trail behind our building... the doggers park in the fire zone (security will ticket me there, but not them), jump out and let the dogs run at me, and anyone else out here...they have their Tim's cup in hand. 
When they get back, the coffee cup is mysteriously gone (evaporated?), and they are either carrying no bag of poop, or they toss the bag of poop at the front door of our building because we didn't provide them with a garbage can.


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

this thread reminds me why I never want to reach my 40s

how can someone get mad at a sidewalk that isn't shoveled? I guess it's possible that you or a member of your family slips, breaks their neck, and becomes wheelchair-bound, but damn...some people need to read "don't sweat the small stuff".


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

nakedput said:


> this thread reminds me why I never want to reach my 40s
> 
> "don't sweat the small stuff".



Yup if you put a bunch of strangers together chances are some will annoy others unknowing. Which means you probably annoy others yourself :tongue-new:


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

nakedput said:


> this thread reminds me why I never want to reach my 40s


Would you prefer the alternative of dying young?



nakedput said:


> how can someone get mad at a sidewalk that isn't shoveled? I guess it's possible that you or a member of your family slips, breaks their neck, and becomes wheelchair-bound, but damn...some people need to read "don't sweat the small stuff".


It never bothered me either until I had kids (and I wasn't even 40 yet). Try taking a crying baby for a walk in the winter when you are sleep-deprived and have to struggle through some deep snow because of negligent landlords/tenants who can't take 5 minutes to do a bit of shoveling. You will learn the true meaning of rage my friend.

Anyway, in Toronto you can call the city who will ticket the lazy-*** landlords which will hopefully get the problem sorted out. Quite effective.

Another scenario which I never thought of in my previous life (ie my 20s) is that a lot of people are not as able-bodied as I am. My mother-in-law uses a walker to get around for example - unshoveled sidewalks limit her mobility big time.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Small yappy dogs.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

GoldStone said:


> People walking aggressive dogs without a leash in the parks that are clearly marked "on a leash only".


 A few years back when roller blading through a park I saw in front of me a lady that weighed about 110lbs being taken for a walk by 2 full sized dobbermans on leashes headed towards me. I didnt want to turn around incase the dogs decided to chase me so I slowly made a wide path around them. Iam sure the dogs could sense I was scared of them even though I pretended not to be.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

In the summertime, and especially on the weekend nights after 12am, the teenagers in my area (straggling back from some big drunk in a back street park) congregate at a big maple tree in front of my house and start arguing and screaming at each other.
In the morning I find tossed empty beer bottles on my front yard that I have to pickup. 

Kids these days have no respect...I think Rodney Dangerfield said that "I get no respect!"


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Can you not put in a complaint about this after-hours noise, rowdiness and possibly vandalism to your councillor/cityhall? Of course, you have to keep in mind of possible repercussions with "punks", oh "kids".


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> Can you not put in a complaint about this after-hours noise, rowdiness and possibly vandalism to your councillor/cityhall? Of course, you have to keep in mind of possible repercussions with "punks", oh "kids".


Yes, sure..I'll call my councillor in the morning after the kids have all dispersed and gone home to sleep it off. I've thought of shining a 1,000,000 candle power rechargeable at them and see if that would cause them to skedaddle..like a bunch of cockroaches, when you shine a light on them. ..I may still do that this summer. 

The only thing I'm worried about is having a beer bottle or two, thrown into my downstairs window or a few broken right on my driveway.
Pretty hard to prove who did it, in the middle of the night.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Why don't you take some cell phone video records to your councilor?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> *Yes, sure..I'll call my councillor in the morning after the kids have all dispersed* and gone home to sleep it off. I've thought of shining a 1,000,000 candle power rechargeable at them and see if that would cause them to skedaddle..like a bunch of cockroaches, when you shine a light on them. ..I may still do that this summer.
> 
> The only thing I'm worried about is having a beer bottle or two, thrown into my downstairs window or a few broken right on my driveway.
> Pretty hard to prove who did it, in the middle of the night.


 ... if this is an ongoing problem, then you should report them - how else are any of the neighbours be able to get some sleep with all that disturbances? Okay, I see useless city councillors pretty well exist in any city/town ... I thought they only exist in TO. Not sure if the fuzz in your town are of any use?


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

carverman said:


> In the summertime, and especially on the weekend nights after 12am, the teenagers in my area (straggling back from some big drunk in a back street park) congregate at a big maple tree in front of my house and start arguing and screaming at each other.
> In the morning I find tossed empty beer bottles on my front yard that I have to pickup.


Put one of these on a motion detector: http://movingsoundtech.com/


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

carverman said:


> In the summertime, and especially on the weekend nights after 12am, the teenagers in my area (straggling back from some big drunk in a back street park) congregate at a big maple tree in front of my house and start arguing and screaming at each other.
> In the morning I find tossed empty beer bottles on my front yard that I have to pickup.
> 
> Kids these days have no respect...I think Rodney Dangerfield said that "I get no respect!"


If that's the worst thing you got going on in your neighborhood, you're pretty lucky, it's not like picking up the occasional beer bottle is that hard. I guess if they wake you up you can call the non-emergency police line to complain about the noise.

For some reason I just remembered that when I was a kid we would always find used condoms in our front yard. My parents were pissed that they were being thrown there but we could never catch whoever was responsible.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

carverman said:


> In the summertime, and especially on the weekend nights after 12am, the teenagers in my area (straggling back from some big drunk in a back street park) congregate at a big maple tree in front of my house and start arguing and screaming at each other.
> In the morning I find tossed empty beer bottles on my front yard that I have to pickup.
> 
> Kids these days have no respect...I think Rodney Dangerfield said that "I get no respect!"


Kids where just as disrespectful before. I know when I was growing up we knew a lot of kids like that. There are also lots that aren't. I do hate the screaming teenagers, we back onto a park and in the summers the kids get loud and obnoxious, my young kids have the window open (it's hot and they have a window fan). I hate that too. I just call the police, they don't know exactly who called. Once we heard shouting which escalated to what was fighting, and I called because the month before there was a beating almost to death. The police came right away patrolled for the next few weeks.



Beaver101 said:


> ... if this is an ongoing problem, then you should report them - how else are any of the neighbours be able to get some sleep with all that disturbances? Okay, I see useless city councillors pretty well exist in any city/town ... I thought they only exist in TO. Not sure if the fuzz in your town are of any use?


I don't know why people would complain to councilors. What the heck would they do any ways. They aren't going to breaks up kids in the middle of the night. Maybe they cold have a bylaw, but what is complaining to councilors going to do. Call the police.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

They can lean on the police.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

carverman said:


> Yes, sure..I'll call my councillor in the morning after the kids have all dispersed and gone home to sleep it off. I've thought of shining a 1,000,000 candle power rechargeable at them and see if that would cause them to skedaddle..like a bunch of cockroaches, when you shine a light on them. ..I may still do that this summer.
> 
> The only thing I'm worried about is having a beer bottle or two, thrown into my downstairs window or a few broken right on my driveway.
> Pretty hard to prove who did it, in the middle of the night.


Why don't you just put in a call to the police ... that's what we do ... drinking in public is not legal. I in fact dropped by the station on Elgin one evening on my downtown to inform them of a large gathering of teenagers drinking down at the beach, that I was concerned because they pass by my place early in the morning after the party, that they could do damage (to date no damage) ... these bush/beach parties take place all over the city, different locations, through the summer ... usually harmless enough, usually just ok young people partying ... but you never know. Talked for a while with the officer on the front desk ... no big deal. The last thing you want to do of course, and I advised everyone in the house on this, is to go out and confront them ... that would not go well.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

donald said:


> I guess this is a rant post and thought maybe other have things that drive you crazy in public!
> I was at the airport yesterday and in he terminal waiting area(at 1am)a guy sits 4 seats over opens up his *lab top* puts in his ear phones and starts sykping a "loved" one(the waiting room is packed and everyone is tired)he starts the "look" at me bullshit and has a loud animated convo(full with his pet name for her ect
> Felt like slamming his *lab top* closed and asking him if he didn't get attention as a child or something(I can't stand loud,look at me types in public,different if it was discret
> Also notice a lot of business guy making phones being loud(I'm a business owner and never would conduct business calls in public,if I had to I would go to a quiet place,step outside ect)
> maybe its my personality.....anybody get irritated with the above lol


I'm annoyed when people call a laptop a lab top.  Just kiding


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Xoron said:


> I'm annoyed when people call a laptop a lab top.  Just kiding


I'm annoyed when people say 'kiding' when they apparently mean 'kidding'. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Touché! :chuncky:


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> I'm annoyed when people say 'kiding' when they apparently mean 'kidding'. :rolleyes2:


Guess I walked right into that one. Good catch.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Too late now but for the future-get a large beware of dog sign!....works like a charm..no kids will hang around your yard(atleast initially)


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Tourists who tramp a path through the flower beds to take pictures of their girl friends sitting amidst the tulips, ignoring the "Do Not Walk" signs, and permanently ruining the appearance of the bed for everyone else.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

It is annoying when people take up the the whole area where you get your cream and sugar in the coffee shop and stir forever and talk while doing it. They could take what they need and move to the side so more people can use the use the area.

Another one is when people stand far away when they are in line and then tell you they are in line when you go in front of them.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm annoyed when people correct others in grammer or language in public or print lol....were not in the school hall anymore.
Its like a direct attempt to elavate one using the offender.lol


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I agree donald we all make mistakes. If I was concerned about the errors I would message you privately.

This reminds me of when my dog was barking to much in the house when I hired some people to do some renovations last June. Some neighbor complained to the city and they sent a letter saying that they would take action if I didn't fix the problem. I think the person could have at least gave me a letter with no name on it in my mail box to first to express their complaint before going to the city.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey dog,I was just bugging xoron because he called me out-i know I'm **** with grammer/and proper sentence structure and all that.
I'm living in a apartment right now temporarily and one thing that drives me crazy is dog crap!they have dog bag receptacles and still some owners will let their dog **** at door ways(brand new building,no pride of ownership)and you literally have to step in **** or walk around it....it sad!!
And then all the yellow piss stained snow!(its not like its degenerate housing either)apartments and dogs don't mix IMO.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

This may not apply to female part of our audience (for the love of God I hope it doesn't), but nothing is more disrespectfull to other male beings than pissing on the toilet seat, unfortunately a common issue in public and shared washrooms. 
Lift the seat up or control your dick a bit better.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

You have to lift the seat... but really, instead of spraying piss on the seat, you're spraying piss on the toilet, the floor around it, walls, etc. due to the splash.

Another thing that bugs me about Canadian drivers: they drive in the passing lane when there is no one to their right. I often drive with cruise on the highway, set to 110, and I'm blowing past people driving 90-100 in the middle lane. You're not supposed to pass on the right, but to me there are two offenders when that happens: the person passing on the right, and person who is driving in the passing lane unnecessarily. I'm not about to swing left two lanes, pass, then swing right two lanes just to avoid passing on the right.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

This thread is starting to irritate me.


----------



## Kail (Feb 7, 2012)

Slow walkers drive me nuts. The problem is, everyone is a slow walker to me since I'm tall and walk fast.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Kail said:


> Slow walkers drive me nuts. The problem is, everyone is a slow walker to me since I'm tall and walk fast.


Worse than slow walkers, slow walkers that mosey along, zig zagging. So when you try and go around them, you have to try and predict their next move so you can zig when they zag.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Donald I live in a house with a decent yard and all dog crap stays in my yard. Most of my neighbors like my dog so neglect or not caring about what my dog is doing is not something I do. In fact the city sent me another letter saying the issue seems to have been resolved even though I received both letters at the same time because of issues with mail delivery in my neighborhood. Apartments are another issue and the dog and the owner has to be trained very well to live in one.

I agree with you homer but apparently women can be much worse then men when it comes to public washrooms. My dad was a janitor in a high school and he said the girls washroom was much worse then the mens washroom to clean. Girls would go there to hang out and talk and do all sorts of stuff. The men would go in do their business and then get out. However maybe when they get out of high school they don't do that anymore but only the women here can tell us for sure.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Kail I have the same problem because I also walk to fast. 

Another good one is when people take up the whole sidewalk or in a mall and expect you to move to somehow get by them. On one occasion I had moved over as far as I could and then leveled some guy who wouldn't move as I bumped into him. It is a good idea to give some room especially if the person walking towards you is much bigger.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Woman here. I used to work at a frozen yogurt shop, and the men's washroom was always much worse to clean than the women's. 

But women aren't perfect either. I've seen some pretty gross things in public washrooms (even at my work, which amazes me because it's a professional environment).


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

I was a janitor for 5 years and there were definitely gross things in both washrooms. Somehow, men can poop on the walls. I haven't personally tried, but I've though about it and I'm not sure how you would achieve such a feat. And women are bad for spraying the bottom of the toilet seat because they are notorious for hovering instead of sitting down to pee, so the splash-back hits the bottom of the seat. Women tend to also be more afraid of germs so they use the paper towel to open the door and if there is no garbage at the door they throw it on the ground. In a men's bathroom with a proper ratio of urinals to toilets most people pee in the urinal so the toilets aren't generally covered with pee. They are generally messier though, in my experience.

More grievances:

- I work with a guy who shuffles around. He never lifts his feet... drives me crazy at 5:30am and I can here him walk down the hall to our lunch room.
- It makes me awkward when people stare at me, and don't look away even when I stare back.
- When people don't hold the door, or don't say thank you or knowledge your existence.
- When people smoke inside their cars in parkades with their windows down.
- When people throw out their recyclables when the recycling bin is one foot to the right.
- When people shop from the line up at the grocery store, running back to get one more thing.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

It's good to be a man(regarding public bathroom's)That a sure fact!!!I would hate the idea of having to sit/squat/hoover--(number 1)it's also a beautiful thing on road trips/nature ect
I feel sorry for women if they get caught in a place that they need/have to use a porta-potty-----that IS nasty---no uni-sex either.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

I find it very interesting that the majority of grievances are what would be classified as 'cultural norms' in that polite or appropriate Canadian behavior certainly does not reflect what others around the World will do.

I suppose it is really the sum of many of these little things that causes a lot of cross-cultural conflict.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sampson said:


> does not reflect what others around the World will do.


In 1963 I caught a French ship for the leg from Ceylon to Singapore, (mainly Vietnamese passengers returning from France to Saigon)......opened an unlocked toilet door to find a Vietnamese guy facing the wall, (away from the door), squatting with his feet on the toilet seat while holding onto the pipe from the water tank.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

That's funny! Even though he must have been in France for a while he was still used to squat toilets?


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

andrewf said:


> That's funny! Even though he must have been in France for a while he was still used to squat toilets?


At that time it was not uncommon to find 'toilets' in France that consisted of a hole in the floor of a 'room' accessed from outside the building......I've stayed in cheap _pensions_ in Paris with this 'feature'.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Squatting is a funny one.

We have signs at work with cartoon figures teaching you not to squat, weirdest warning sign ever. We know of some people who had international students as roommates. They had streaks on the inside of the toilet seat cover.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

One that annoys me (but luckily doesn't happen too often) is when a stranger comes up and asks for directions/help and once you give it, they just walk away without even so much as a thank you.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

People that walk on clearly-marked trails for biking and roller blading instead of moving 6 feet to their walkway. Even worse is when they stop to chat, blocking the whole path.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

kcowan said:


> Even worse is when they stop to chat, blocking the whole path.


And they ALWAYS stop to chat!


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Well ok, this doesn't annoy me ... I find it hilarious ... I'm in a group out for lunch and come pay up time some are calculating the tip looks like to the penny, er, nickel ... 10% not including HST for one, 10% including the HST for another, ... and they'll be looking around at each other ... hilarious. My philosophy ... provided service is ok I just tip, probably close to 30% ... why ... these servers are working; I have a lot of respect for people who work. I do not send money overseas e.g. Haiti ... where did the money go??? If it's say 2:00 in the morning I may tip even more generously and say thanks for working this late so I can grab a bite to eat ... the response is usually no worries, I don't mind working nights. Support local workers is my philosophy including tipping ... ok, I really don't appreciate being asked for money to send overseas ... no problem though, I just say no ... it's bad enough that part of my tax dollars go to who knows who overseas.

Clarification: my understanding, money sent overseas does not often get to the people that need it.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

It really bothers me when people take credit for things that really was a matter of luck rather than any skill. You know what I'm talking about people.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

And that makes me think ... people who stand up and publicly take credit for the hard work of others with no mention of the others ... it had become in a trend with managers in the GC before I left I noticed.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Sampson said:


> Squatting is a funny one.
> 
> We have signs at work with cartoon figures teaching you not to squat, weirdest warning sign ever. We know of some people who had international students as roommates. They had streaks on the inside of the toilet seat cover.


I've seen studies that squatting is actually healthier... claiming the squatters have less constipation, hemorrhoids, colon cancer etc etc It does only make sense, you have to think we weren't designed with toilet seats in mind! Kind of like how running with Nike shoes causes all these back problems nowadays. A lot of countries also use a water hose with the toilet for cleaning and they think it's downright nasty that we don't. Besides being cleaner for the bathroom, better for the environment and plumbing etc 

Cultural ignorance annoys me


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

mode3sour said:


> I've seen studies that squatting is actually healthier... claiming the squatters have less constipation, hemorrhoids, colon cancer etc etc It does only make sense, you have to think we weren't designed with toilet seats in mind!


Really? This is a tough one for me to believe. Such a short duration event, but yeah, ergonomically, we are designed to squat. In some of my travels, we've been in places long enough to gain an 'appreciation' of the form. It's weird at first, but you get used to it.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Makes one ponder the retort "You don't know squat".


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I guess I could get used to it, but not the 'open concept' bathroom where you're staring at someone across the way. No thanks.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh man. I couldn't do an open concept bathroom. I'd have to hold it the rest of my life. I feel like they already minimize privacy with gaping gaps in the stalls and minimal panels. Nothing like a toot toot symphony from the neighbour to help you relax.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't mind open bathrooms at all. I find that if you make a point of maintaining eye contact the entire time (particularly during the wipe) it's a great way of establishing dominance in the workplace.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

haha oh god laughing out loud here none. Well done sir.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Sampson said:


> Really? This is a tough one for me to believe. Such a short duration event, but yeah, ergonomically, we are designed to squat.





> Makes elimination faster, easier and more complete. This helps prevent "fecal stagnation," a prime factor in colon cancer, appendicitis and inflammatory bowel disease (Crohn's). Relaxes the puborectalis muscle which normally chokes the rectum in order to maintain continence. A highly effective, non-invasive treatment for hemorrhoids, as shown by published clinical research.
> 
> For decades, researchers have been trying to explain the absence of colon cancer in the developing world.


Not sure of the credibility of it all, but it does make sense after you've had to squat a few times.. Doctors are aware of this, but there seems to be a lot of conflict of interest in the medical industry nowadays (revolutionary cures are good, but simple prevention is bad for business!) All the pictorial explanation you want here


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

A lifetime of squatting would also strengthen the quads........apparently (some of) 'the Western aged' develop weakness in this area so that even standing from a 'Thomas Crapper style' toilet requires leverage from their hands.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

mode3sour said:


> Not sure of the credibility of it all, but it does make sense after you've had to squat a few times..\


The information in the link is wrong, an example of one of big problems with the internet, misinformation.

Much of the details about the different diseases is completely untrue - colon cancer caused by fecal stagnation, or that colon cancer does not occur in non Western countries - this is completely false. Too many things to point out really - be careful what you read.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

none said:


> It really bothers me when people take credit for things that really was a matter of luck rather than any skill. You know what I'm talking about people.


It is much broader than just investing. For example, Donald Trump inherited $30 million from Fred Trump, a real estate mogul in his time. I inherited my facility with math from both parents.

Most people have no idea how lucky they are by virtue of birth!

(I used a squat public toilet in Provence. So glad I was born in Canada. Would prefer to wear rubber boots in the future.)


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Sampson said:


> The information in the link is wrong, an example of one of big problems with the internet, misinformation.
> 
> Much of the details about the different diseases is completely untrue - colon cancer caused by fecal stagnation, or that colon cancer does not occur in non Western countries - this is completely false. Too many things to point out really - be careful what you read.


I clearly stated that the credibility was questionable, because I don't have the time to make sure it is and that wasn't the point nor did anyone say something does not occur in non Western countries

People making absolute statements they have no way to prove is one of the biggest problems with the internet imo. Thinking anyone knows anything absolutely about disease we can't cure or explain is pretty foolish and closed minded really


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

mode3sour said:


> nor did anyone say something does not occur in non Western countries


Sorry, not referring to your post per se, just the information within the link.


----------

